# Trying to figure out a sound



## Daniel Petras (Aug 19, 2017)

At 0:47 when the first verse comes in there's this really cool distorted and punchy tom, hat or whatever it is that I'm trying to figure out on a track by Mick Gordon. I'm really curious to know how he got that sound, along with a million others, but for that one in particular it's hard to identify the source. Anyone know?


----------

